# Propylene Glycol BP smell?



## dannler (11/9/14)

Hey guys so i followed some of the threads about PG and VG juice making... And got the same as what other get at dischem. Now the vg is okay, but i dont get much vapour out of it for some reason, i have tried mixing it with small quantities of water, i dont have flavour yet. So im just checking out the vapour production.

Then on to the PG. I havent tried it yet because when i open up the bottle and smell it i get a strong/sharp smell of off it. Like a alcohol type of smell. I did mix it with vg. 20% pg and 80% vg and 10% water according to a e-liquid app. Now what i want to know is, is that strong sharp smell normal of PG unmixed un flavoured? And if so what taste does one get when vaping it unflavoured?


----------



## zadiac (11/9/14)

That doesn't sound right to me. Both my VG and PG almost has no smell. I bought mine from SkyBlue vaping. I buy the 250ml bottles. They are very cheap.
If the PG has a strong smell, then there's probably some other chemical in and you shouldn't use it. Maybe someone else who has more experience with this could comment?


----------



## Joey786 (11/9/14)

Put a match to it
If it flames up its even worse than u tawt.
Skyblue is also what I use and sticking to it.


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

This is what i have


----------



## kimbo (11/9/14)

I bought 2l of PG from a pharmacy, also BP and it smell like just about nothing


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

I just put a match to it and nothing


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/14)

Howdy never noticed a sharp alcohol type smell on PG if you got it from a pharmacy it should be BP or USP rated.


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

It is BP rated according. To the bottle


----------



## zadiac (11/9/14)

Still, the strong smell bothers me. Do you recognize the smell?
Don't use it until you are sure that it's safe. Don't want nasty chems go to your lungs and kill you.


----------



## huffnpuff (11/9/14)

First off, no vapour from VG?? What VG and what atomiser/battery you using?


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

Its really difficult to explaint the smell, almost like those alchol prep pads you get when drawing blood. And i read that pg has a sweet taste like antifreeze. And this one does have that taste. 

For the vg low vapor, for now im still using my evod.. Im doing a fasttech order pretty soon for my mods. So that could be the reason for the low vapour? But i would have atleast thought that it would vapour more than the premade flavours thats not 100% vg?


----------



## DoubleD (12/9/14)

dannler said:


> And i read that pg has a sweet taste like antifreeze.




Im pretty sure antifreeze is poisonous, lets not do anymore tasting of this antifreeze business mmkay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dannler (12/9/14)

The other additives in antifreeze makes it toxic, but yea. When will skyblue have stock again, i see they are sold out


----------



## toke (12/9/14)

dannler said:


> This is what i have


that looks pretty legit. maybe put some on a coil and let it burn? see if it produces vape? and smell the vape like they taught you in science class in school.(wave some with your hand towards your face,never smell directly) but that bottle was probably no more than R40 bucks. if it doesnt feel right, just chuck it and buy from skyblue vaping


----------



## dekang suppliers (12/9/14)

Hi there, not to impose, is there any reason your are mixing your own, as I think it would be safer to buy liquid from a company that has experience in these matters and have safety certificates to back that up, a few years ago e-liquid was on the pricey side, but these days you can get a 10 ml anywhere from R30 up to R85 depending of the supplier and how many middle men are in between you and the manufacturer.


----------



## toke (12/9/14)

dekang suppliers said:


> Hi there, not to impose, is there any reason your are mixing your own, as I think it would be safer to buy liquid from a company that has experience in these matters and have safety certificates to back that up, a few years ago e-liquid was on the pricey side, but these days you can get a 10 ml anywhere from R30 up to R85 depending of the supplier and how many middle men are in between you and the manufacturer.


becuase its fun to experiment with own flavors and ive only been doing this for a very short while, but i love experimenting with different mixtures. plus i know EXACTLY what goes into my mix. some of these juices are made in china, and they wont hesitate for even a second putting PG that smells a little strong into their mix. its all about profit and they buy gallons of these stuff.


----------



## dekang suppliers (12/9/14)

toke said:


> becuase its fun to experiment with own flavours and ive only been doing this for a very short while, but i love experimenting with different mixtures. plus i know EXACTLY what goes into my mix. some of these juices are made in china, and they wont hesitate for even a second putting PG that smells a little strong into their mix. its all about profit and they buy gallons of these stuff.


 
If you sure you know what you are doing and have some degree of basic chemistry, I think experimenting would be fantastic and you could even bring new flavours to the market. I think in the case of the first post it sounds to me like they are taking information they finding on the internet and having faith they are doing it with the correct chemicals, I would hate to see someone make a fatal error with mixtures without correct knowledge of basic chemistry or product (although highly unlikely) when the product is very affordable these days, maybe I am been over sensitive, but could you imagine the headlines if something did go wrong and the possible consequences for electronic cigarettes in South Africa. While about about 70% give or take of all eliquid in the world are made by two companies in China, they have been vetted and passed all stringent required safety certificates, in fact you will find that most of all eliquid in south africa are made by these two companies and have just been relabelled (better know as white label or OEM service by manufacturer), hope this post helps those that are new to vaping and are thinking about experimenting with chemicals, please Safe Vaping first and foremost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toke (12/9/14)

dekang suppliers said:


> If you sure you know what you are doing and have some degree of basic chemistry, I think experimenting would be fantastic and you could even bring new flavours to the market. I think in the case of the first post it sounds to me like they are taking information they finding on the internet and having faith they are doing it with the correct chemicals, I would hate to see someone make a fatal error with mixtures without correct knowledge of basic chemistry or product (although highly unlikely) when the product is very affordable these days, maybe I am been over sensitive, but could you imagine the headlines if something did go wrong and the possible consequences for electronic cigarettes in South Africa. While about about 70% give or take of all eliquid in the world are made by two companies in China, they have been vetted and passed all stringent required safety certificates, in fact you will find that most of all eliquid in south africa are made by these two companies and have just been relabelled (better know as white label or OEM service by manufacturer), hope this post helps those that are new to vaping and are thinking about experimenting with chemicals, please Safe Vaping first and foremost


 
the only dangers i see is if you work with nicotine without proper knowledge of how to handle it. after that nothing really can go wrong. you take pure BP grade VG and PG mix together with a ratio of your choice. (any ratio will work, its all down to personal preference) and then add concentrated flavoring that you buy from a proper dealer and you know exactly what is in there. really, theres zero need for any chemistry background or what not. everything can be done to taste (except of course nicotine, but you can buy pg/vg with nicotine already added)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## angel1994 (13/9/14)

I'm smoking on my vapin plus pen and haven't touched a cigarette since going on 5 months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (13/9/14)

dekang suppliers said:


> If you sure you know what you are doing and have some degree of basic chemistry, I think experimenting would be fantastic and you could even bring new flavours to the market. I think in the case of the first post it sounds to me like they are taking information they finding on the internet and having faith they are doing it with the correct chemicals, I would hate to see someone make a fatal error with mixtures without correct knowledge of basic chemistry or product (although highly unlikely) when the product is very affordable these days, maybe I am been over sensitive, but could you imagine the headlines if something did go wrong and the possible consequences for electronic cigarettes in South Africa. While about about 70% give or take of all eliquid in the world are made by two companies in China, they have been vetted and passed all stringent required safety certificates, in fact you will find that most of all eliquid in south africa are made by these two companies and have just been relabelled (better know as white label or OEM service by manufacturer), hope this post helps those that are new to vaping and are thinking about experimenting with chemicals, please Safe Vaping first and foremost


 
You don't need a background or knowledge of chemistry to mix your own juices. Just a little googling, some youtube tutorials and you're good to go. I did that and my juices come out wonderful. I have no experience with chemistry at all. Only safety feature I'd recommend to anyone is to be careful when handling the nicotine with bare hands. It can be absorbed through the skin and high levels are poisonous afaik. Other than that, it's not dangerous at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dannler (13/9/14)

Hence im trying to make sure if i have the correct stuff before vaping.. Being safe


----------



## dannler (13/9/14)

I remember that there is a thread somewhere here about a guy that bought the same stuff from dischem, i wanted to ask him but i cant find that thread


----------



## angel1994 (13/9/14)

What all do you have?


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/14)

Hi all I'm a newbie here...
I have a question. The sweet Glycerine B.P you get at the pharmacy. .normally also used on dummies for babies. .Is that VG?


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/14)

And can anyone tell me about Dimethyl pyrazine?


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Hi all I'm a newbie here...
> I have a question. The sweet Glycerine B.P you get at the pharmacy. .normally also used on dummies for babies. .Is that VG?



Yes it is.



Gert_Koen said:


> And can anyone tell me about Dimethyl pyrazine?



Have a look at your thread with regards to that. Someone responded for you.


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/14)

Can't find it...


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Can't find it...



Here you go 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dimethyl-pyrazine.5239/


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/14)

Thank you Riddle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

You welcome @Gert_Koen ...


----------

